# Motobecane Team Track (Unpaid shill post)



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I've put 50-60 miles on my Team Track over the past few days. My initial impressions are positive. I haven't had a chance to put it on a velodrome but I've "raced" around town. 

Here's a picture: 








Size 54 fits -- I'm 5'9

Now to the positive, negative, and neutral remarks. 

*The positive: *
-Light & Sexy
-Excellent Finish
-Great feel, very responsive
-Came with brake/lever
-Flip flop hub
-Came with three cogs/lock rings (15T, 16T, 16T)
-Dura Ace cranks, chainring, BB, cog
-Deda bits
-Everyone wants to touch it, ride it, talk about it

*The negative:* 
-The rims are mid/low grade. In the middle of this picture you can see the seam. If I roll with a brake it's going to make a tic-tic-tic sound as the pad passes the seam; luckily the rear wheel is worse than the front. 

*The neutral:*
-Aluminum frame/seat post has beat up my ass
-Brake supplied is rear 
-Hub is fixed/fixed (not fixed/free)
-I would prefer that the third cog be a 17T or 18T (49X18 is better for around town)
-No pedals. Some other 'bacon bikes come with pedals--albeit low level pedals--this one did not
-It'll be difficult to get the MOTOBECANE off the downtube


From what I can tell, this is a great entry level track bike. It's a steal in comparison to the Fuji Track 2.0, which is the same exact frame and inferior componentry, for $350 more. Because it's a track bike, some of the things which would be negatives are listed as neutrals.

It will serve me well as an occasional track bike and as an around-town bike. I'm also going to use it for training on long, flat rides or rides with girls/beginners. I may even use it in some sprint triathlons, provided the course is flat. I've been known to do alleycat races and this will be my weapon of choice for that. 

The Shimano two-way pedals are a compromise in both directions but they make sense for the way I'm using this bike. If things get serious I'll put my Keos on there. I broke my foot and sprained my ankle three weeks ago so I haven't really had a chance to hammer it. Stay tuned for updates and a video of me doing a trackstand/wheelie. 

In summary, for less than $800 I'm happy.

Any questions?

Updated image: 










Updated image w/ new wheels, new saddle (again!) and gopro:









*~16.5lbs as pictured*


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Local Hero said:


> I've put 50-60 miles on my Team Track over the past few days. My initial impressions are positive. I haven't had a chance to put it on a velodrome but I've "raced" around town.
> 
> Here's a picture:
> 
> ...



Good review....I wouldn't worry about fixed/fixed..For track it's preferred.. and I've run a freewheel on the fixed side without issues

I'd check with Mike about the brake.....that doesn't sound right unless it came with a super long bolt..


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah, fixed/fixed is in the neutral category for exactly that reason. And from what I've heard, many people with a flipflop fixed/free never use the free side. 

Regarding the rear brake: It came with a regular receiver bold as well as a longer receiver bolt. The screw in the actual brake caliper is the only remaining issue. I'll have to take the brake apart and get the correct length screw from Home Depot or my buddy at the LBS. The brake cable is long enough for the rear but it can easily be cut down for the front. The brake pads have to switch sides. All in all, it's an easy fix. 

The brakes are Tektro 721 cross lever (right side) and R530 caliper. Not the best stuff but definitely a pleasant surprise.


OH!!

I almost forgot. This: 



















I checked my box twice. My bike did *not* come with the little rubber deda thing for the stem faceplate.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 29, 2010)

Amazing. Similar bike would easily cost $600 more elsewhere. Must feel good to save that for extra bike upgrades.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

That's a nice looking bike. Always wanted a track bike. Hmmmm...


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

UPDATE: I swapped the Dura Ace 15 tooth cog for a generic 18 tooth. The swap was a little more involved than I had originally expected -- I had to put an extra link in the chain to make it work. 

Now I have 16T on one side and 18T on the other. This makes sense considering the hilly geography around here. It's a standing uphill effort to get from the beach bike path to my house. 49 X 18 makes it easier. The other side--49X16--is stiff enough for the track or a flat triathlon. 

I'm still riding around without a brake, still working on converting the rear caliper to a front caliper. Going down the hill to town is sketchy. Once the brake is converted and dialed in I might be finished tinkering with the bike. Oh, maybe I'll swap the saddle for a Sella Flight w/ Ti rails.

This bike is a blast. I've been on it every day since I bought it. I rode around for half the night with my friend on Saturday. He rides a Schwinn Paramount fixie. I know those Paramounts have a cult following but I'd pick my bike over his any day. Yesterday after a 50 miler on my road bike I went for a cruise on the Team Track. Clipping in makes it even more fun. Tonight was the same thing; I find excuses to ride it. 

It reminds me of my old Specialized S Works M4, in both design and feel. 









Both bikes sport aggressive geometry with a short wheelbase & aluminum aero frames with a cutout in the seattube; both are hard riding, fast and super responsive. Yet both bikes feel stable (never squirrelly) during sprints.


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice. Shoulda got the orange 

Your negative is the same I would rate on my Strada. The Xrp wheels. I get the exact same tick-tick at the seam. It's faint, but yeah. Next upgrade.

What's the head tube length?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm too lazy to go get a tape measure from the garage. 


But I can take a picture. I think it's 12cm because I cut this wrench to <13cm. 









If these are the exact same frames as the fuji... https://www.fujibikes.com/bike/details/track_2_0
Headtube for size 54: 119mm.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

Gotta say, this is making me think that much harder about getting it... I had been eyeing it up and thinking it would make a nice addition to my growing stable...


----------



## 2wd (Oct 26, 2008)

I found the team track yesterday on the BD website, WOW, does that bike look awesome! I hope they still have a 54 or 56 in stock when I have the money saved, either color works for me. Maybe for Christmas, wow do I want that bike!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Here's Trixie dressed up like a hipster: 









Sella Flight Ti saddle. 
Profile design bullhorn bars. 
Spok lights. 


Since I started clipping in, I've been skidding like crazy. I may forgo the brake indefinitely.


EDIT: Took her on a 45 mile ride yesterday. It was the relaxed conversational sunday coffee ride, an older crowd. I would have been bored on my road bike. Even so, I did some sprints against the guys on their colnagos and ridleys. I held my own. This bike really shines during attacks. It's super stiff but rides smooth (except for a noise which I'll get to in a second). The new saddle makes a huge difference. 49X18 is good around town and on the rolling hills.

I thought the BB was making a clicking/creaking noise so I took it into the shop. The chainring was incredibly loose. After tightening up those bolts the noise went away. Last night I put on a costume and rode around town for a couple hours. This bike does it all.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

double


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Update - Six months later and I'm still happy. It's great for zipping around town. I've done several 50+ plus rides on this bike. It's perfect for riding with my lady friend or slower folks (I'd get bored riding slow on my s-works tarmac). 

I finally got it out to the velodrome. I had did a 10 mile time trial earlier in the day and got my butt kicked on the track. Lots of fun though. 

Here are some pictures: 



















I run 49X18 on the road. On the track I used a 15 tooth in the back and it felt a little short. I just ordered a 14T cog for the track. I may eventually upgrade to a lighter, more aero wheelset.


----------

